# CCO Haul



## curly0306 (Jul 21, 2010)

My First MAC products!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yesterday I went to the CCO with my mom. This is what I got:

MAC Pearlglide Eye Liner: Molasses
MAC Eyeshadow: All that Glitters

Pictures are attached


----------



## Kelly78 (Jul 21, 2010)

Two great products - congrats on entering the crazy world of MAC!!


----------



## curly0306 (Jul 22, 2010)

So far I'm loving both poducts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks for posting Kelly, I'm really excited to get into MAC.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jul 25, 2010)

Careful you'll get addicted to MAC real fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AHautePassion (Jul 26, 2010)

^ lol me also =) its like crack


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

I really want to try All that glitters.... Good for you getting it cheaper!!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AHautePassion* 

 
_^ lol me also =) its like crack_

 


haha! this exactly


----------



## mystery (Aug 16, 2010)

congrats on your first MAC products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all that glitters is a lovely eyeshadow, one of my favourites!


----------



## sarby (Aug 16, 2010)

great haul! enjoy!!!


----------



## buddleia (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on your first MAC products! Great choices. May there be many more hauls!


----------

